# Possible leak in rear window on our 584



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Just bought a 1999 Hymer B584  Over all very happy with vehicle. It has a full service history. Had an independent inspection done which raised a couple of issues, nothing major, and to be expected in a 14 year old motorhome. (some untidy welding underneath step, small chip on windscreen, carpets a bit frayed in places) No damp discovered (highest reading was 12% in offside cupboard).A concern we do have is we discovered water in the kitchen drawers, not much, most in top drawer. Its rained really heavily the last few days. By a process of elimination we think we have discovered the source. It seems to be coming in through the left hand side of the window (looking out from inside). My question is if it is the rubber seal, is it possible to replace them? Or should we re seal the window with sealant from the outside, around the frame? We thought it may be an internal leak, but cant find one. We poured some water down plug hole in hob sink (which is over drawers), but no leak. Also the fact that the water was in all 3 drawers makes us think it is not this. Obviously we are worried that if we cant find rectify this the mh will end up being damaged. It is currently dry underneath the drawers on the floor. Am baffled!! Any help much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon kifiad, 

If you require any assistance with parts please PM me your chassis number and I will be happy to post details of the window seal you may require which is replaceable.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

is there a possible pin hole in a water pipe that may produce a fine spray over the drawers. I am not familiar with your motor home but had a similar problem on mine and this was the cause


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We had water in our cutler drawer on our 2001 B584, this was due to the large cap under plug hole leaking, the problem was caused by using drain cleaner I think, this had distorted the tread on the plug hole assembly. I fitted new ones and no more water in draw.

Nick


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Most likely to be the plastic pipe between the hob and the sink drainer.
Obvious way to check is to dry the drawer and put some water down the hob drain and then check. If that's the case you can either replace the unit (sink trap etc) or you might be able to get a bit of flexible pipe over the pipework and jubilee clip it. I've got a bit left over from fixing mine if you get stuck.

Terry


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Oops just seen that you have done this test already...I must read through threads properly...I must read through threads properly...I must read through threads properly...

Terry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I had a leak from the back window but think it was down to where I park the van on my drive and the prevailing wind.
One place I did discover a leak was on the top edge of the extractor fan vent external cover. The trouble is you can't see the top edge (which distorts with age) but it's an easy invisible fix with some sealant.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi kifiad,
I have a 1998 B544.

Assuming your kitchen is laid out the same as on the B544, with a double sink to the right above the drawers, it is unlikely any water leaking from the rear window could end up in your drawers (no pun intended).

The sinks are underneath the laminated worktop, with a seal around the tops of the sinks.

I have had experience of this seal degrading, and water penetrating between seal and worktop and dripping into the drawers.

Next likely culprit is the seal around the drain outlet at the bottom of the sinks, which is a rubber O-ring. This can perish and leak.

Hope this helps,

Roger


----------

